# Official Connecticut Firewood Thread



## rygar

I say we should have a thread dedicated to the State.  Figure we can share information and help each other out.

I am from Shelton, and have been lucky with a tree service and some neighbors.  Will post wood pile pics soon.

-Clydesdale 4891

- Stihl MS 251

- MTD 26 ton Hor/Ver splitter

What do you guys have?


----------



## Beer Belly

-Bethel
-Avalon Ranier Insert
-Stihl MS 290 Farmboss
- Huskee 22 ton Splitter
-I have a Tree Service that has been generous with loads when I call


----------



## mgv02002

-Orange
-Enviro Kodiak 1700
-Husky 550 Rancher
-Fiskars 27x and a 5 ton from Harbor freight
-picked up most of the stuff i have off the side of the road, also took part in the DEEP lotto.  Would love to have a tree service, but everyone I contact brushed me off

Love the thread


----------



## rygar

mgv02002 said:


> -Orange
> -Enviro Kodiak 1700
> -Husky 550 Rancher
> -Fiskars 27x and a 5 ton from Harbor freight
> -picked up most of the stuff i have off the side of the road, also took part in the DEEP lotto.  Would love to have a tree service, but everyone I contact brushed me off
> 
> Love the thread



how is the DEEP program, i saw that and was always curious. is it max 2 cord per year?


----------



## mgv02002

rygar said:


> how is the DEEP program, i saw that and was always curious. is it max 2 cord per year?



Unless you know other people that you can register under yes, they will only grant you one wood plot.  I ended up with a spot at Wharton Brook Park in North Haven/Wallingford.  Felled about 12 trees prob 18-24 inches in diameter ended up with over 2 cords....for $60 it was worth it.  Pretty cool experience cutting down trees when you have never done it before.


----------



## HybridFyre

I've tried two years in a row for DEEP with no luck.

- North Stonington
- 22 Ton Countyline (Huskee)
- Stihl MS271

Need to find a tree service contact but so far all the ones out here sell firewood directly so no dice.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

mgv02002 said:


> Unless you know other people that you can register under yes, they will only grant you one wood plot.  I ended up with a spot at Wharton Brook Park in North Haven/Wallingford.  Felled about 12 trees prob 18-24 inches in diameter ended up with over 2 cords....for $60 it was worth it.  Pretty cool experience cutting down trees when you have never done it before.



This is great to know, and that is a hop, skip, and a jump from us.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

I don't have a pickup, but every now and then I spot some good finds along the roadside, roundabouts Hamden and Wallingford.  Especially when UI has come through.  Anyone who wants to go in on some finds, let me know.  I will holler when I spot something, and we can share it.


----------



## gregbesia

This is a great thread!

Southington 
16 year old Camry pulling 20 year old 4 by 8 HF trailer 
Some luck with Craiqslist , so far no luck with DEEP


----------



## Enzo's Dad

Canton, Ct
Hampton hi300
Husqvarna 340, 555

So far the last 2 years plus the next 2 have come from my property' and my neighbors. We have a lot of dead ash up here that has kept me busy.

Fyi they took down a ton of trees on rte 8 between Torrington and Winsted and they are piled up in the median. It's my understanding is that it is free for the taking when it's on the side of the highway, but I don't have a truck.....yet


----------



## gregbesia

Enzo's Dad, I like the tractor in your avatar. Simplicity?


----------



## Enzo's Dad

Yes a 74 baron s...I only use it to haul wood. I may try the plow for dustings this year


----------



## Enzo's Dad




----------



## gregbesia

So cool . I want one. Nice shed too.


----------



## Jay106n

Harwinton.
Just picked up a Stihl 029 Farmboss and an Echo 440EVL today for a great deal 
Also use a small Echo CS-3450
Ariens V-Twin tractor w/ trailer for hauling
All Nighter Mid Moe for burning
generic axe and maul for hand use
Ariens 22T splitter

Sitting on 5-6 cord of wood c/s/s. Most of it split in April, still too wet to burn this winter. This was my first summer at my house. Maybe 2 cord of dry cherry/ash/pine. I dont plan on burning much this winter with low oil prices.


----------



## Cascade Failure

Lisbon here. I know there are few other SE CT burners here and I hope they chime in.

Enzo, how do you like that trailer? I killed my Quadboss this weekend and need a replacement. Anyone know of any good trailer dealers in CT?


----------



## Prichan

rygar said:


> I say we should have a thread dedicated to the State.  Figure we can share information and help each other out.
> 
> I am from Shelton, and have been lucky with a tree service and some neighbors.  Will post wood pile pics soon.
> 
> -Clydesdale 4891
> 
> - Stihl MS 251
> 
> - MTD 26 ton Hor/Ver splitter
> 
> What do you guys have?


As someone who grew up in *The Valley* I applaud your suggestion (Bungay and Amity JR/SR)


----------



## chazcarr

Wolcott,

There are a lot of wood burners near me.  I don't buy wood anymore from dealers as so far it has all been garbage.
I have a friend with a wood lot, where we split 50/50 whatever I buck up.
I have also had 2 pines and 3 maples fall in my neighbors' yards this year, so I am getting well ahead.
If I need anything more I buy Acorn Bricks or Envi Blocks from CT Pellet.  One neighbor burns pellets and they will split the delivery charge.
I also scrounge factory seconds from the Hot Bricks factory in Waterbury.


----------



## rygar

2 things, 

first - what do you guys do to sharpen your chains, i have my stihl kit and do it, but it doesnt take long before the wood chips turn to wood dust.  how often do you get your chains properly sharpened?

second - here are a few pics of wood i need to process:








just dropped my chain off to get properly sharpened to attack this on saturday at my neighbors


----------



## mgv02002

rygar that is one nice haul.  I have 3 chains for my saw.  Always have 2 sharpened each time.  I take them to a local dealer (Knights in Orange) its like $8 and turn around is pretty quick.  Have never had a problem as I always bring the 2 sharp chains with me when im cutting.  

I can't believe all the unsuccessful lotto comments. I wonder what their criteria is, this was the first year I applied and got right in.  I guess keep trying?


----------



## rygar

i got mine sharpened there last time and wasnt overly impressed.  i have a chain in with Bahners in Shelton right now.  THey also sell used chains that are sharpened.  i might pick one up as a back up when i pick up the chain on friday.  ill just look over the chain and make sure the cutter isnt too grinded down.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

mgv02002 said:


> rygar that is one nice haul.  I have 3 chains for my saw.  Always have 2 sharpened each time.  I take them to a local dealer (Knights in Orange) its like $8 and turn around is pretty quick.  Have never had a problem as I always bring the 2 sharp chains with me when im cutting.
> 
> I can't believe all the unsuccessful lotto comments. I wonder what their criteria is, this was the first year I applied and got right in.  I guess keep trying?



Just a plug for Knights in Orange: we got our snowblower and backpack leafblower from them, and they are excellent.  Good shop.  Easy to get to on the Post Road.


----------



## rygar

agreed.  i bought my chain saw and leaf blower at Knights, will continue to do business with them.


----------



## chazcarr

rygar said:


> i got mine sharpened there last time and wasnt overly impressed.  i have a chain in with Bahners in Shelton right now.  THey also sell used chains that are sharpened.  i might pick one up as a back up when i pick up the chain on friday.  ill just look over the chain and make sure the cutter isnt too grinded down.



I use a Timberline chain sharpener and it works incredibly.  Huge chips flying off the wood.  And the STIHL chainsaws have different styles.  I think the yellow one cuts much longer.
Lastly I have a cant hook log lifter so that my saw never touches the ground.  
That makes the saw cut for a long time.


----------



## rygar

just watched a video on the the timberline.  how much does it cost and how often do you need to replace the carbide piece?


----------



## HItz

New London
Stihl MS270
22-ton Countyline
Harborfreight chain sharpener, works like a charm.

Got a few trees from a tree service, but mostly from craigslist or the side of the road. I'm always looking for more.


----------



## Jay106n

Free Wood in Meriden just went up on CL. I'm too far away.
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5267449416.html


----------



## chazcarr

rygar said:


> just watched a video on the the timberline.  how much does it cost and how often do you need to replace the carbide piece?




Here is all you need to know about it.  Read the reviews and see what is up.  
http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B004IW30LC

I got it as a gift, and tried it out and I must admit I cannot believe how much better my saw is.  Cutting time reduced by probably 40%.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Just saw this on CL, anyone know this guy?  

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/5267682521.html



> I am a licensed Tree Cutter and I have plenty of wood for next year but I want to rid myself of all my seasoned hardwood from last year. I have plenty of Oak and Hickory and it is allsplit and cut in firewood lengths. I will deliver at 220 a cord (2 cord minimum) local only call Ronnie @ show contact info I have 3/4 green wood for 175 a cord multiple cords delivered only at this price. (Should be ready for this winter). Out of my direct area will be a surcharge for fuel cost.
> I give a true cord of wood not 3/4 but a whole cord. A cord is 128 cu ft. that is 4 x 4 x 8.
> I am an honest guy and I feel that if you have any doubts whatsoever you do not have to pay me at delivery. Please Call. NO TEXTS. I will take calls till 10 p.m.
> I keep my business freindly and hope to have many repeat customers.
> winter will be cold get it while my prices are hot.
> 
> Thank you, Ron


----------



## rygar

HItz said:


> New London
> Stihl MS270
> 22-ton Countyline
> Harborfreight chain sharpener, works like a charm.
> 
> Got a few trees from a tree service, but mostly from craigslist or the side of the road. I'm always looking for more.


was it easy to learn to use the chain sharpener?


----------



## rygar

looks like west haven, ct has some good free maple.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5264766684.html


----------



## davidmsem

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Just a plug for Knights in Orange: we got our snowblower and backpack leafblower from them, and they are excellent.  Good shop.  Easy to get to on the Post Road.


RPM Power in Prospect is awesome....see Gene......


----------



## davidmsem

rygar said:


> 2 things,
> 
> first - what do you guys do to sharpen your chains, i have my stihl kit and do it, but it doesnt take long before the wood chips turn to wood dust.  how often do you get your chains properly sharpened?
> 
> second - here are a few pics of wood i need to process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just dropped my chain off to get properly sharpened to attack this on saturday at my neighbors


I love the patented Husqvarna kit......fits over the link, has rollers for the file, easy to keep the correct angle, amazingly sharp after a few passes....


----------



## jwalter04

Southington
Fisher Grandpa Insert
Husky 371XP
Husky 455
Huskee 35 ton splitter


----------



## HItz

rygar said:


> was it easy to learn to use the chain sharpener?



Yes, as long as you know the correct angle to use for grinding your specific chain. Easy enough to look up online usually and even if you are off a bit as long as you are consistent it will work out in the end. I hand sharpen in the field but eventually that isn't good enough so I use the grinder. It is a harborfreight tool so don't expect some marvel of manufacturing, but it does work great. I use bungee cords and such to help keep things tight.


----------



## HItz

rygar said:


> looks like west haven, ct has some good free maple.
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5264766684.html



All the good wood is an hour away from me, drives me crazy when I'm looking for stuff on CL.  My truck isn't big enough for it to be worth driving an hour one way for firewood.


----------



## Beer Belly

Wife just called from work.....has a coworker whose sister had an Oak dropped in her back yard....tree company was suppose to remove it, but they haven't shown up.....I'm checking it out this weekend....about 4 miles away (Bethel), if it's not for me, I'll repost it here.


----------



## rygar

god dangit.  i got hit with the poison ivy.  mustve been on the bark or some ivy left on bark when cutting up rounds.  damn this sucks.


----------



## chazcarr

rygar said:


> god dangit.  i got hit with the poison ivy.  mustve been on the bark or some ivy left on bark when cutting up rounds.  damn this sucks.



Yes it does, I get it at least twice a year.  My trees are covered in the vines.


----------



## DavelafsrCT

Cascade Failure said:


> Lisbon here. I know there are few other SE CT burners here and I hope they chime in.
> 
> Enzo, how do you like that trailer? I killed my Quadboss this weekend and need a replacement. Anyone know of any good trailer dealers in CT?



I too am in Lisbon.  Not a lot of free stuff around that I can find.  I tried a couple tree service guys too but they also sell wood.  They ain't givin anything away for free


----------



## Beer Belly

DavelafsrCT said:


> I too am in Lisbon.  Not a lot of free stuff around that I can find.  I tried a couple tree service guys too but they also sell wood.  They ain't givin anything away for free


Saw a tree company cuttin' down some trees around the corner from my house....I asked "That wood need a home" guy says "Yeah, where do you live ?"...Me: around the corner...Him: I'll have to charge for delivery....Me: I'll pick it up from here....Him: I gotta get something for my labor....Me: You taking the tree down for free ?....Him: (finally admits) I sell the wood


----------



## Cascade Failure

DavelafsrCT said:


> I too am in Lisbon.  Not a lot of free stuff around that I can find.  I tried a couple tree service guys too but they also sell wood.  They ain't givin anything away for free



Did you have any luck with that wind storm around the end of June/beginning of July? There were trees down everywhere. I'll let you know if I see anything around.


----------



## Jay106n

I have been looking for somebody that can do a large dump truck load of rounds or even logs, general 5-6 cord range in a load. Anybody have a reliable source or dealer in CT that can deliver?


----------



## DavelafsrCT

Cascade Failure said:


> Did you have any luck with that wind storm around the end of June/beginning of July? There were trees down everywhere. I'll let you know if I see anything around.



I did not actually.  I was so busy with other things I really could not go after wood at that time.  I am back on the hunt for wood now though.  I'll let you know too.  One hand washing the other


----------



## BURNSOFTEN

Newtown, CT -

Regency I3100
Troy Bilt 27 ton
Craftsman Garden tractor with modified U-haul tow behind trailer (1/2 cord capacity)
Echo cs-450
Fiskars X27 - X25 - X7
John Deere 310C backhoe with thumb
3 Acres mostly black birch and mostly untouched by previous homeowners

Great thread, will keep an eye on this one.  Anyone else burn a lot of Black Birch? It's everywhere here in NW CT.   It likes to rot after a few years if not c/s/s.  I read about scouring the bark with the tip of the saw about an inch deep across the length of the tree, this will allow the wood to breath and the bark to drop off.  I took down about 15 tress this month and scoured it all because I won't have the time to c/s/s....I hope it works...

Should be cold this weekend and i'm planning my first burn, can't wait


----------



## HowieSubGuy

Ledyard, CT. 

Always looking for a small/medium sized scrounge in this area. My first burn is always "planned" for Halloween, but I might have to move that up a notch, seeing the forecast for this weekend! Thinking I'll burn about 3 cords this year, same as last year. Black cherry, locust, and oak are my trees of choice.

Nice job to whomever suggested a Connecticut group!


----------



## Enzo's Dad

I burn black birch, it needs to be cut split and stacked asap. 

Any one in my neck of the woods need a couple of rounds or some uglies I am trying to clean up my property this winter.

Also who is planning on burning this weekend


----------



## rudysmallfry

Milford
Hearthstone Heritage 
Stihl MS-180

Still splitting by hand with a no name axe. I keep meaning to pick up a Fiskars, but as long as I'm still getting through stuff with my no name axe, I figure why bother?

I've made some very good local scores. Lots of people seem to be cutting down big trees near their houses this year. Several times I've heard chain saws in the neighborhood, run over with my truck and come home with some nice wood. I'm getting really good with my little MS-180, so even though my wood is on the green side, it's free and it's all mine. 

If anyone is in the North Haven area, there are plenty of large rounds sitting alongside route 17 on the way up to Durham. Power company has been doing a lot of trimming.


----------



## rygar

i always see lots of nice wood on RTE 15.  anyone know if there is a way to get a permit?  id love to get my trailer on their (with special permission) and pick up some rounds.

im also probably going to do a couple break in fires over the weekend to see the old girl sing for me.  need to get a gate as well so my 15 month old doesnt mistakenly melt her hand onto the stove


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Beer Belly said:


> Saw a tree company cuttin' down some trees around the corner from my house....I asked "That wood need a home" guy says "Yeah, where do you live ?"...Me: around the corner...Him: I'll have to charge for delivery....Me: I'll pick it up from here....Him: I gotta get something for my labor....Me: You taking the tree down for free ?....Him: (finally admits) I sell the wood



This was near my experience last year, trying to find someone to take down some huge ash trees right by our power lines.  All the cutters planned on selling the wood, but none of them would A) reduce the cost for leaving the wood there for me or B) reduce the cost for me letting them have the wood.  They also didn't cop to it until pressed.  Dishonest, if you ask me.


----------



## Tom123

Tom from East Granby. Stihl MS250. Poulan 1950, Napoleon 1402. The covered stuff is about 2 cord for December and January, Elm and pin oak. The other stuff is 2 + cord of oak for next year.


----------



## Beer Belly

Jay106n said:


> I have been looking for somebody that can do a large dump truck load of rounds or even logs, general 5-6 cord range in a load. Anybody have a reliable source or dealer in CT that can deliver?


 I asked my guy if he would drop in Brookfield, he said "No", and that's just a few miles from me, otherwise I'd give out his info.


----------



## Jay106n

Beer Belly said:


> I asked my guy if he would drop in Brookfield, he said "No", and that's just a few miles from me, otherwise I'd give out his info.



I appreciate the thought. Thanks.


----------



## chazcarr

Hey, first snow in CT today.  At least were I am.


----------



## Jay106n

chazcarr said:


> Hey, first snow in CT today.  At least were I am.



I worked outside all day in the "snow". I was surprised to see the white stuff falling.


----------



## rygar

so whats the best tool to sharpen my chain.  i find that i get my chain sharper using the field kit than when i drop off at my local power shop.
should i get an electric sharpener?  how can i get my chain as sharp as a new chain.


----------



## rygar

this is what i have to look forward to over the next couple weeks, picture doesnt do it justice.  soooo much wood.


----------



## Jay106n

rygar said:


> this is what i have to look forward to over the next couple weeks, picture doesnt do it justice.  soooo much wood.



Got some bigguns in there. Good problem to have  I wish I had that problem right now.


----------



## rygar

splitter is ready to go, its just a matter of finding time and not pissing off my wife with spending too much time outside.


----------



## Mryank9

Hamden
Woodstock Keystone
Poulan Pro 18"
Fiskars X27
Homelite 5-ton electric splitter
DHT 22-ton

Try to scrounge up as much wood as I can from my property or from family and friends who have trees go down! Willing to go in with people on some wood though when I can


----------



## amcjeep

Jay106n said:


> I have been looking for somebody that can do a large dump truck load of rounds or even logs, general 5-6 cord range in a load. Anybody have a reliable source or dealer in CT that can deliver?


I just sent you a PM, I see you are in the next town over from me and I just got a delivery last month.

I might as well post up my info too

Burlington
Pacific Energy stove
Husqvarna 455 Rancher
Fiskers x27 -  semi retired splitter as of this year
Husqvarna s427 - Newly purchased splitter


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Craigslist, Orange CT.  Someone dropped this and took the tops off, just looking for someone to clean up the rest.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5276422921.html


----------



## rygar

if i had room and time i would totally go scrounge that.


----------



## TheRambler

Hey guys, i need some help. I got screwed over on a wood delivery. And long story short i have some 40in+ rounds that range in length from 25-30in. Problem 1 is that they wont fit in my splitter, its a 24in max. Problem 2 is that a few are way too big and need to be cut down some.

Does anyone near Burlington have a vertical splitter that will take up to 30in? And or have a 24in+ saw i could borrow for a day? 

Its around 2-3 cords of wood, a bigger splitter would take care of the majority of it. All of the long pieces after split i am planning to make a jig to cut them down to appropriate lengths.

I am happy to work out some kinda deal that benefits everyone.


----------



## Beer Belly

TheRambler said:


> Hey guys, i need some help. I got screwed over on a wood delivery. And long story short i have some 40in+ rounds that range in length from 25-30in. Problem 1 is that they wont fit in my splitter, its a 24in max. Problem 2 is that a few are way too big and need to be cut down some.
> 
> Does anyone near Burlington have a vertical splitter that will take up to 30in? And or have a 24in+ saw i could borrow for a day?
> 
> Its around 2-3 cords of wood, a bigger splitter would take care of the majority of it. All of the long pieces after split i am planning to make a jig to cut them down to appropriate lengths.
> 
> I am happy to work out some kinda deal that benefits everyone.


If you have a saw, try quartering it, then cut to lenght.


----------



## TheRambler

Beer Belly said:


> If you have a saw, try quartering it, then cut to lenght.


Either my technique sucks and or my saw is underpowered for the job. I have done quite a bit so far, but these last 15 or so massive pieces are quickly becoming my nemesis lol.


----------



## Jay106n

TheRambler said:


> Either my technique sucks and or my saw is underpowered for the job. I have done quite a bit so far, but these last 15 or so massive pieces are quickly becoming my nemesis lol.



How long are the rounds?


----------



## Jay106n

Jay106n said:


> How long are the rounds?



I'm in Harwinton on the Litchfield side, depending on which side of Burlington your on, I might be able to help you out. I don't loan my gear, but I am more than happy to stop by for a couple hours and lend a hand. My 22T Ariens can do up to 24" long rounds. Anything longer than that, I can't be of any assistance. I have split 36" diameter rounds vertically in the past with my splitter. Its work but it gets done. I am available in the mornings this week if you want me to stop by. I work in the afternoon so I do have a cutoff time. Inbox me.


----------



## TheRambler

The rounds are 22-30ish inches long, and up to 40 some odd inches wide. The only ones that are an issue are the ones longer than 24 that wont fit in my splitter.

Jay, it sounds like I am on the opposite side of you. Off of barnes hill rd . Farmington/collinsville side. Greatly appreciate the offer. Our schedules seem opposite this week, i am free in the afternoons. Next week i have lots of time though.


----------



## amcjeep

TheRambler said:


> The rounds are 22-30ish inches long, and up to 40 some odd inches wide. The only ones that are an issue are the ones longer than 24 that wont fit in my splitter.
> 
> Jay, it sounds like I am on the opposite side of you. Off of barnes hill rd . Farmington/collinsville side. Greatly appreciate the offer. Our schedules seem opposite this week, i am free in the afternoons. Next week i have lots of time though.



I am not far up the road from you in the Villages.  Again I don't loan out my gear.  But I may be able to help out  a bit during the week.  My splitter will only accept up to 25" but I have a maul and some steel wedges that I have popped some pretty big logs with.  And my saw has a 20" bar so we may be able to cut them down enough for your splitter.  Weds, and Fridays work best for me.


----------



## rygar

amcjeep said:


> I am not far up the road from you in the Villages.  Again I don't loan out my gear.  But I may be able to help out  a bit during the week.  My splitter will only accept up to 25" but I have a maul and some steel wedges that I have popped some pretty big logs with.  And my saw has a 20" bar so we may be able to cut them down enough for your splitter.  Weds, and Fridays work best for me.


why not just cut the long pieces in half.  i had a similar problem with a round around 38" in diameter, i only have an 18" bar and i cut as much as i could through it then used wedge and sledge to finish the job, now they will fit in my splitter no problemo


----------



## amcjeep

rygar said:


> why not just cut the long pieces in half.  i had a similar problem with a round around 38" in diameter, i only have an 18" bar and i cut as much as i could through it then used wedge and sledge to finish the job, now they will fit in my splitter no problemo


that is what i was thinking


----------



## Jay106n

TheRambler said:


> The rounds are 22-30ish inches long, and up to 40 some odd inches wide. The only ones that are an issue are the ones longer than 24 that wont fit in my splitter.
> 
> Jay, it sounds like I am on the opposite side of you. Off of barnes hill rd . Farmington/collinsville side. Greatly appreciate the offer. Our schedules seem opposite this week, i am free in the afternoons. Next week i have lots of time though.



No problem. Yeah I know exactly where you are, not too far out, only about 10 miles or so. Unfortunately our schedules are opposite. Good luck.


----------



## Ctwoodtick

Waterford, ct.  Love this site and have put others wisdom to good use. Finally have wood that is good enough (for me that is low 20's and below. About one third of it was purchased 1-2 years ago. The rest was C/s/s in early spring of '15 (soft maple- dry now). I do some scrounging and talk with neighbors and family a lot and keep my ears open for wood opportunities. I've learned a lot and look forward to paying it forward in that way.


----------



## Ctstove84

I have been lurking on this site for almost a year and love the amount of info on here.Live in wolcott and been in our new home for over a year.its 2100 square feet and drafty. We had a lopi cape cod insert installed in our fireplace which is centrally located.burned 3 cords of not so seasoned wood last year but mixed it in with Eco bricks and about 40-50 pallets and made it through the winter.this year I am much more prepared and have some seasoned wood and about 70-80 pallets all cut up and ready to burn.had a few small fires this past week and what a difference  nice seasoned oak makes. The stove does a great Job and heats a large portion of the house and we enjoy the warmth!


----------



## rygar

one of my neighbors down the road finally had a big dead tree cut down.  cant tell what it is.  can anyone identify it?

ive spoken to her about a year ago to clean up all of the huge branches from that tree that she had in her yard, but she said her son in law was going to get it.  still has not done crap with it.  now she just had the rest of the trunk cut down.  i would estimate the width at the base pushing 40"  will need a big saw to cut this up.  will have to eventually go and see if she wants me to clean it off next month.


----------



## Ctwoodtick

rygar said:


> one of my neighbors down the road finally had a big dead tree cut down.  cant tell what it is.  can anyone identify it?
> 
> ive spoken to her about a year ago to clean up all of the huge branches from that tree that she had in her yard, but she said her son in law was going to get it.  still has not done crap with it.  now she just had the rest of the trunk cut down.  i would estimate the width at the base pushing 40"  will need a big saw to cut this up.  will have to eventually go and see if she wants me to clean it off next month.
> 
> View attachment 164853


If it were me, I would get some help with that stuff. Unless I needed the wood, I might pass on it, but then again, I don't have hydraulics on my side!


----------



## rygar

Ctwoodtick said:


> If it were me, I would get some help with that stuff. Unless I needed the wood, I might pass on it, but then again, I don't have hydraulics on my side!


since its down the road i would bring my splitter with me and just load the split stuff into my traliler


----------



## Ctwoodtick

rygar said:


> one of my neighbors down the road finally had a big dead tree cut down.  cant tell what it is.  can anyone identify it?
> 
> ive spoken to her about a year ago to clean up all of the huge branches from that tree that she had in her yard, but she said her son in law was going to get it.  still has not done crap with it.  now she just had the rest of the trunk cut down.  i would estimate the width at the base pushing 40"  will need a big saw to cut this up.  will have to eventually go and see if she wants me to clean it off next month.
> 
> View attachment 164853


If it were me, I would get some help with that stuff. Unless I needed the wood, I might pass on it, but then again, I don't have hydraulics on my side!


rygar said:


> since its down the road i would bring my splitter with me and just load the split stuff into my traliler



Sounds like great way to handle that . Good luck!!


----------



## jfournier

I live in Windsor, and have only ever had bad luck buying wood around here (except this tree service in Hebron who delivered a dumptruck full of enormous rounds for 50 bucks about 4 years ago).

The good thing is I have woods in my back yard; the bad thing is it's all about 25' downhill and I don't have any steps or a clear way to drag wood uphill.

I live right where the tornado came through in '79.  If only I had been there; my neighbor who was told me every tree between our houses and rt 75 was knocked down, and there was a bucket brigade of people hauling firewood out of the hollow.  There's a ton of fallen trees down there off the ground since the 2011 October snow storm, so I will buck some up and just carry it out.

If only I lived in VT on my inlaw's ~300 acres. Pics from a couple weekends ago getting their wood prepped, sadly for this winter (stuff is soaking wet and they wonder why they have to fully clean the OWB every week).


----------



## Jay106n

Free wood in Brookfield! http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5281213212.html


----------



## Beer Belly

Jay106n said:


> Free wood in Brookfield! http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5281213212.html
> View attachment 164907


 Boy, is this tempting....not far from me, but I got a lot of work ahead of already....crap !


----------



## mgv02002

Here is one in Branford......

https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5281765894.html

Not a huge load but seems like decent wood that you could pick up in one trip.... saw and axe are gonna get alot of work this weekend enjoy the weekend


----------



## Ctwoodtick

jfournier said:


> I live in Windsor, and have only ever had bad luck buying wood around here (except this tree service in Hebron who delivered a dumptruck full of enormous rounds for 50 bucks about 4 years ago).
> 
> The good thing is I have woods in my back yard; the bad thing is it's all about 25' downhill and I don't have any steps or a clear way to drag wood uphill.
> 
> I live right where the tornado came through in '79.  If only I had been there; my neighbor who was told me every tree between our houses and rt 75 was knocked down, and there was a bucket brigade of people hauling firewood out of the hollow.  There's a ton of fallen trees down there off the ground since the 2011 October snow storm, so I will buck some up and just carry it out.
> 
> If only I lived in VT on my inlaw's ~300 acres. Pics from a couple weekends ago getting their wood prepped, sadly for this winter (stuff is soaking wet and they wonder why they have to fully clean the OWB every week).
> 
> View attachment 164905
> 
> 
> View attachment 164906



I've had good luck buying wood only once in SE CT. That is, the stuff was actually seasoned. The rest of the time, its really wet and as long as price is decent and I'm getting full cord, that's good with me.  So many wood sellers out there claim to know what dry wood is. I even once bought wood from a guy who claimed that he moisture tested the wood. I measure most of it at around 36%. Wood was oak and in great shape ,so the price was right regardless. I used to get angry thinking that wood sellers were dishonest, but I've grown to believe they really don't know dry from wet wood. I think its a common trap for people, especially those that want the occasional fire in the fireplace to have no concept of what there buying. Being that safety is a factor to be considered with firewood, this might be a situation where some increased regulation might make sense.


----------



## jrems

Ct does have a regulation for "seasoned wood" according to the state it must be split for at least 6 months, there is no stipulation for storage like stacking. So if it's in a huge pile and stays wet it's still seasoned or it could be stored underwater for 6 months and be considered seasoned.


----------



## Ctwoodtick

jrems said:


> Ct does have a regulation for "seasoned wood" according to the state it must be split for at least 6 months, there is no stipulation for storage like stacking. So if it's in a huge pile and stays wet it's still seasoned or it could be stored underwater for 6 months and be considered seasoned.



True, I should have said that the regs could be a bit stricter so that consumers get a reasonable safe product. Either that or a bit more transparency in advertising.


----------



## jfournier

Ctwoodtick said:


> I've had good luck buying wood only once in SE CT. That is, the stuff was actually seasoned. The rest of the time, its really wet and as long as price is decent and I'm getting full cord, that's good with me.  So many wood sellers out there claim to know what dry wood is. I even once bought wood from a guy who claimed that he moisture tested the wood. I measure most of it at around 36%. Wood was oak and in great shape ,so the price was right regardless. I used to get angry thinking that wood sellers were dishonest, but I've grown to believe they really don't know dry from wet wood. I think its a common trap for people, especially those that want the occasional fire in the fireplace to have no concept of what there buying. Being that safety is a factor to be considered with firewood, this might be a situation where some increased regulation might make sense.



The last time I called around for wood one guy told me he had 3 year seasoned oak, and wanted to know what length I wanted it cut. Then he would split it and deliver it.  I passed on that.

I guess at this point if I bought wood I would only buy green splits, or just rounds/logs. If I am in a pinch and need it dry I'll pay a bit extra and get bio bricks. I know they are dry.


----------



## kevin85

I'm in Durham.

Stihl MS 290 & 310

Older Yard Machines splitter

Timberline sharpener(can't get the damn thing to work for me so I usually hand file!)

I used to heat my house with a Tarm wood boiler, until it sprung a leak. Now I heat with a Avalon Olympic stove.


----------



## hamsey

Near Johnnycake in Burlington


----------



## TheRambler

I was able to borrow a 24in saw from someone down the road from me on Sunday afternoon. I was able to get all of the really big stuff cut down to size and or quartered. Some of those rounds must have been approaching 1,000lbs a piece. A big crowbar, some blocking, a come along and some bar oil is all it took lol. Noe to get it split!


----------



## Jay106n

Here's one for the Wolcott guys. $225 for 2.5 cord. No delivery. That's 90 a cord for rounds. Not a bad deal if you can move that amount. 

http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/5285875634.html


----------



## rygar

Jay106n said:


> Here's one for the Wolcott guys. $225 for 2.5 cord. No delivery. That's 90 a cord for rounds. Not a bad deal if you can move that amount.
> 
> http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/5285875634.html


i dont trust these.  if he thinks rounds are seasoned then im a bit skeptical if he knows how much 2.5 cords would look like


----------



## Jay106n

rygar said:


> i dont trust these.  if he thinks rounds are seasoned then im a bit skeptical if he knows how much 2.5 cords would look like



True, but doesn't hurt to take a look


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

So a few weeks back, we were checking out a house for sale at 140 Blue Trail in Hamden, CT, right next to Sleeping Giant State Park.  It looked like UI went down the road and did a bunch of felling along the power lines there.  Lots of stuff left on the ground.

We drove by this weekend, and there's a good bit still on the ground.  Uploaded a pic, that's a UI pole on the right for size comparison.  Probably about 8 or 10 logs like this in various spots along the roadside as you drive up from Mount Carmel Ave towards Mansion Road.  A few logs have signs on them from a homeowner saying "Don't take!", but the rest seem like fair game.  

I don't have the right saw or truck to take advantage, so have at it.  Feel free to drop some off at 200 Willow in Hamden if you feel like leaving me a finder's fee


----------



## rygar

rygar said:


> 2 things,


the before is above and now the after


----------



## jfournier

I just found this posting, the little pushpin at least is awful close to my neighborhood.  I've sent an email, will see how it turns out.
http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5280772137.html

Green firewood for sale, delivered for $100 per cord, Delivered in 2 cord loads only. Can't beat the price. Mostly Oak, maple, ash and sometimes there is hickory, cherry, and birch. Mostly in 4 foot lengths to log length. Wood is from 6 inches in diameter, up to 16 inches. Payment is due in full before load is dumped. What you get is just over 2 cords. I've been doing this for 20 years, and burn wood myself, a cord is 4x4x8. No face-cords here, don't get fooled. I don't split firewood, personally, for me, it's too much work, and I would be charging a lot more than $100/cord. Please keep in mind, that there is a 2 cord minimum, if delivery is of a long distance, a delivery fee of 1 dollar per loaded mile applies. Please send a response to the posting. Wood is delivered on an 14 foot dump, and is stacked! please KEEP IN MIND THAT DELIVERIES ARE NOT INSTANT, weekend deliveries work best for me. Leave a message with your name and number, and I will return in the evening... If no email is sent, I will not email you back. Thank you I'm a professional, insured tree service, so if you want a quote, i can do both while I'm there. And if you have a quote from another tree service, I guarantee to beat them and save you money, especially if you've bought wood from me. I don't make a lot of money doing this, but it helps put fuel in my bucket truck, saws, Chippers, and dumping fees. And in the end, every little bit helps. No middle-man here, save a bundle with me. NO PHONE NUMBER< NO REPLY, This is first come-first serve basis. It helps to be flexible on delivery. No pick ups, delivery only.


----------



## rygar

my wife thinks im crazy.  with work, young child and other responsibilities i have limited time.  i try to dedicate most of my weekend to family and actual splitting.  so this leaves me with a massive stack of wood.  found the solution, night time stacking.  ended up going out around 745 and stacked until about 930.  the moon was bright enough to light the way.  anyone else done this?


----------



## jrems

rygar said:


> my wife thinks im crazy.  with work, young child and other responsibilities i have limited time.  i try to dedicate most of my weekend to family and actual splitting.  so this leaves me with a massive stack of wood.  found the solution, night time stacking.  ended up going out around 745 and stacked until about 930.  the moon was bright enough to light the way.  anyone else done this?


Yes you aren't the only one. I did that last Sunday since it rained in the morning and had limited time to do other errands. I also was mowing the lawn( with the bagger) at 7:30 to pick up the leaves. It was a really bright moon. The neighbor was looking at me like I was crazy from his deck.


----------



## Jay106n

rygar said:


> my wife thinks im crazy.  with work, young child and other responsibilities i have limited time.  i try to dedicate most of my weekend to family and actual splitting.  so this leaves me with a massive stack of wood.  found the solution, night time stacking.  ended up going out around 745 and stacked until about 930.  the moon was bright enough to light the way.  anyone else done this?



I'm guilty of getting some splits done around midnight on a full moon...I don't have much for neighbors so its all good.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

rygar said:


> my wife thinks im crazy.  with work, young child and other responsibilities i have limited time.  i try to dedicate most of my weekend to family and actual splitting.  so this leaves me with a massive stack of wood.  found the solution, night time stacking.  ended up going out around 745 and stacked until about 930.  the moon was bright enough to light the way.  anyone else done this?



Nope, but I am going to do this tonight!  Who needs TV?


----------



## Jay106n

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Nope, but I am going to do this tonight!  Who needs TV?



Bring your rain coat!


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Jay106n said:


> Bring your rain coat!



Ugh is this weather going to last all day?  Dang it.  Guess I'll set up my new drill press instead!

Hey here's a cord for $300, you pick up :D

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/5288905686.html


----------



## rygar

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Ugh is this weather going to last all day?  Dang it.  Guess I'll set up my new drill press instead!
> 
> Hey here's a cord for $300, you pick up :D
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/5288905686.html


what a chode.  "Winter is Coming"


----------



## jfournier

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Ugh is this weather going to last all day?  Dang it.  Guess I'll set up my new drill press instead!
> 
> Hey here's a cord for $300, you pick up :D
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/grd/5288905686.html



Looks like it was 'cured' in the shade


----------



## MJSully

rygar said:


> I say we should have a thread dedicated to the State.  Figure we can share information and help each other out.
> 
> I am from Shelton, and have been lucky with a tree service and some neighbors.  Will post wood pile pics soon.
> 
> -Clydesdale 4891
> 
> - Stihl MS 251
> 
> - MTD 26 ton Hor/Ver splitter
> 
> What do you guys have?



Stratford Here.  First year with a stove.  Able to get some wood fro ma golf course I work at.  Trying to convince a neighbor, behind me, that has 8= acres with several downed oak and cut up cherrys to allow me to enter the property and cut them up.
Bought a Chainsaw, splitter and just had a QF 5100i installed


----------



## Pdesjr

Hamden
Husky 350
White 30 ton
LOPI Insert
wherever I can find it.Neighbors lately taking down trees


----------



## HItz

The state is cutting wood again on I-95 southbound around Route 2. Not sure how accessible it is but it's the same drill that happened earlier this year (just southbound instead of north).

I'm not offering any advice as to the legality of obtaining firewood from the side of the interstate, just stating it is there.


----------



## splions

HItz said:


> The state is cutting wood again on I-95 southbound around Route 2. Not sure how accessible it is but it's the same drill that happened earlier this year (just southbound instead of north).
> 
> I'm not offering any advice as to the legality of obtaining firewood from the side of the interstate, just stating it is there.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Westport!  Maple and walnut. 

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5291722198.html


----------



## rygar

MJSully said:


> Stratford Here.  First year with a stove.  Able to get some wood fro ma golf course I work at.  Trying to convince a neighbor, behind me, that has 8= acres with several downed oak and cut up cherrys to allow me to enter the property and cut them up.
> Bought a Chainsaw, splitter and just had a QF 5100i installed


nice


----------



## Tom123

Anybody know of a place to buy ethanol free gas in CT?


----------



## Jay106n

Free pine in Berlin http://hartford.craigslist.org/zip/5295052684.html


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Scam warning!  http://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/5297693112.html

_Warning this guy was paid 200.00 to deliver a cord of firewood and it ended up being less than a half cord. He was supposed to come pick it back up and refund our money and never showed or called to rescheduled.
His name is Kasdyn # 203-725-4544 he drives a white 1ton dump truck with Wisconsin plates on it and claims he has lived in Ct for 2- 3 years but does not want to change his plates because he does not like to do paperwork. Do not get ripped off by him like I did. Here is his Ad. These photos are the wood he delivered a lot of it is rotted wood and I only wanted 16" but no more than 17" wood and there is wood there that is 22.5" long that will not fit in the stove. And for the record a cord of wood is 128 square feet stacked and 187 square feet thrown in a pile ( or un stacked) all this can be goggled for proof and he calls 140 square feet thrown in the back of his truck unstacked a cord of wood. Pretty sure he does not know what he is talking about being I have been in the wood business all of my life in Maine. Guess I should have known better now I am trying to warn others so they don't make the same mistake I did. 


Firewood Bundles, Truck Load & Cord - $5 (Naugatuck, CT) 
Selling Firewood Bundles, Truck Loads and Cords. (Can provide delivery)
All wood has been cut at least 3 month ago. Most 6 + Months.

Firewood Bundles - $5
Truckload $60 (Able to bring your truck up, or have me deliver, easy access)
Full Cord $175 (Able to deliver)

Feel free to call this ad and I will get your order to you right away.

This guy is a scam and he keeps flagging my postings and I have received many responses thanking me for the warning yet this guy refuses to contact us. If he would make it right with us we would quite warning people about him. But he does not care to make it right because he refuses to answer my text messages._​


----------



## jfournier

Tom123 said:


> Anybody know of a place to buy ethanol free gas in CT?



I just bought the Jonsered pre-mixed gas from tractor supply, though the place I bought my saw has some too.  But it seems it's 95 octane ethanol-free gas pre-mixed to 50:1.  It's maybe a quart, so it's really expensive, but I haven't found any other source of ethanol-free gas.


----------



## Tom123

I bought he Stihl premix, same thing.  When I have allot of cutting I will mix a gallon of 50:1 pump 91 octane. I run the premix through the saw at the end of the session to clean out the ethanol gas.


----------



## jfournier

Tom123 said:


> I bought he Stihl premix, same thing.  When I have allot of cutting I will mix a gallon of 50:1 pump 91 octane. I run the premix through the saw at the end of the session to clean out the ethanol gas.


Sounds good, I expect that's what I'll do, too, next time I have a lot of cutting to do.


----------



## Whitepine2

edge-of-the-woods said:


> Scam warning!  http://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/5297693112.html
> 
> _Warning this guy was paid 200.00 to deliver a cord of firewood and it ended up being less than a half cord. He was supposed to come pick it back up and refund our money and never showed or called to rescheduled.
> His name is Kasdyn # 203-725-4544 he drives a white 1ton dump truck with Wisconsin plates on it and claims he has lived in Ct for 2- 3 years but does not want to change his plates because he does not like to do paperwork. Do not get ripped off by him like I did. Here is his Ad. These photos are the wood he delivered a lot of it is rotted wood and I only wanted 16" but no more than 17" wood and there is wood there that is 22.5" long that will not fit in the stove. And for the record a cord of wood is 128 square feet stacked and 187 square feet thrown in a pile ( or un stacked) all this can be goggled for proof and he calls 140 square feet thrown in the back of his truck unstacked a cord of wood. Pretty sure he does not know what he is talking about being I have been in the wood business all of my life in Maine. Guess I should have known better now I am trying to warn others so they don't make the same mistake I did.
> 
> 
> Firewood Bundles, Truck Load & Cord - $5 (Naugatuck, CT)
> Selling Firewood Bundles, Truck Loads and Cords. (Can provide delivery)
> All wood has been cut at least 3 month ago. Most 6 + Months.
> 
> Firewood Bundles - $5
> Truckload $60 (Able to bring your truck up, or have me deliver, easy access)
> Full Cord $175 (Able to deliver)
> 
> Feel free to call this ad and I will get your order to you right away.
> 
> This guy is a scam and he keeps flagging my postings and I have received many responses thanking me for the warning yet this guy refuses to contact us. If he would make it right with us we would quite warning people about him. But he does not care to make it right because he refuses to answer my text messages._​


 I think you mean 128 cubic feet not square feet


----------



## Whitepine2

Tom123 said:


> Anybody know of a place to buy ethanol free gas in CT?


Try an air port see if they will fill a a couple of 5gal. cans for ya. Gas will keep longer as well.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

West Haven scrounge!







https://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5309147384.html


----------



## chazcarr

I have only done two overnight fires in the last two weeks!  Weather seems a bit warm for this time of year.  Waking up to 50 degrees at 7am.  My record of last year shows it was snowing a bit then.  I've got the yearning to get burning, but I am still waiting.  Anyone else?


----------



## Jay106n

chazcarr said:


> I have only done two overnight fires in the last two weeks!  Weather seems a bit warm for this time of year.  Waking up to 50 degrees at 7am.  My record of last year shows it was snowing a bit then.  I've got the yearning to get burning, but I am still waiting.  Anyone else?


 
I've been doing evening fires here and there on nights it gets into the 30's just to get the house back up to 65ish. The day time warmth has been nice. You will probably get your opportunity this weekend.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

It's been just cool and wet enough to really WANT a fire, but not need a fire.  I'm definitely itching to burn!!


----------



## Jay106n

I did one yesterday as it was cool and wet. It wasn't necessary but nice to dry things out a bit, especially since I was cutting wood out in the rain.


----------



## Gennaro910

Oxford
Husqvarna 455 Rancher
Poulan PRO PP4218AVX
TROY-BILT 27 ton splitter


----------



## Enzo's Dad

I have been burning downed branches from the yard the last 3 nights, takes the chill out of the house and cleans the yard. It's a lot of work for little effort, but taking down 30 trees in the yard does make a mess


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

This looks like a good one!  I need a dang pick up truck.

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5319409531.html

_"Start cutting fire wood now for next year. Dozens of deciduous hardwood trees for the taking. We will be dropping them & you can come cut them & take the wood. This will be first come first served. Some downed trees are already spoken for but you can also cut down tree(s) of your choice. If you want to drop your own trees you must have experience. In either case, bring your own saws. 

Please respond if you have questions. There are many trees still available that need to come down. Ample amount of wood."_


----------



## Beer Belly

RIDGEFIELD.......
http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5319386498.html


----------



## rygar

i wish these were a little closer.


----------



## aqcon

Hello Hearthers!
Long time listener, first time caller here.

Why hasn't anyone been scavenging the wood along southbound I95?


----------



## Beer Belly

aqcon said:


> Hello Hearthers!
> Long time listener, first time caller here.
> 
> Why hasn't anyone been scavenging the wood along southbound I95?


 If it were along my route, I'd at least give it a look see


----------



## aqcon

Beer Belly said:


> If it were along my route, I'd at least give it a look see



I hope they don't finish chipping today. Would like to grab a truckload after work.


----------



## HybridFyre

I'm right near there but with a baby coming in a few weeks life has been a bit crazy so i haven't gotten any. But last time in this past spring i did get some. 

That said...it disgusts me that they are shredding these trees soup to nuts. Why not just leave the trunks for people to take or even better split and donate them to people with wood stoves that are already on heating assistance.


----------



## splions

My schedule has been too busy...I tried one day but everything was down a hill over the guard rail.  Didn't look safe to get at.


----------



## The Weimar

They chip that stuff up because it makes it easier for them to remove and they sell it to the pellet mill or to the biomass power plant for $30+ a ton....25 ton in a trailer. faster and easier money than firewood.


----------



## aqcon

That would make sense, except they are chipping in place... No hauling at all.


----------



## gregbesia

Last 2 times I tried to pick up wood on the side of the road I was ID by the police and warned with a legal action. I find CT very unfriendly to us wood burners. Towns around me have piles of wood in their yards but they would rather chip it.    Rant over.


----------



## MJSully

I would imagine that the concern is the safety of someone stopping in the highway to pick up wood and then getting back on the highway.  I also wonder if it is a liability concern for the state of someone were to get hurt trying to get the wood


----------



## splions

I think the key is to get completely off the road.  I had a policeman watch me for twenty minutes and never said a word.


----------



## Dieselhead

Discussed last season:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/taking-wood-from-the-side-of-the-highway-in-ct.116700/


Related articles:

http://wtnh.com/2015/04/02/highway-logs-are-not-free-firewood/


http://www.theday.com/article/20150401/NWS01/150409982


The comments section does not disappoint lol


----------



## Ctwoodtick

HybridFyre said:


> I'm right near there but with a baby coming in a few weeks life has been a bit crazy so i haven't gotten any. But last time in this past spring i did get some.
> 
> That said...it disgusts me that they are shredding these trees soup to nuts. Why not just leave the trunks for people to take or even better split and donate them to people with wood stoves that are already on heating assistance.



Being a Rhode Island native, I can answer that question by saying " because it's Rhode Island". From what I gather, it seems like chipping everything is quite equipment intensive. That said, the town of Coventry, in ri, at least used to have a massive firewood pile. I never knew how or to who that was provided to, but I would like to think it was for the purpose you described in your post.


----------



## splions

There is a ton of available wood there now


----------



## jwalter04

Anyone check out that craigslist add today?


----------



## aqcon

jwalter04 said:


> Anyone check out that craigslist add today?


Which?


----------



## jwalter04

Southbury.


----------



## Beer Belly

gregbesia said:


> Last 2 times I tried to pick up wood on the side of the road I was ID by the police and warned with a legal action. I find CT very unfriendly to us wood burners. Towns around me have piles of wood in their yards but they would rather chip it.    Rant over.


 I called our local DOT (Danbury), and was told that if it's left after 10 days, go for it. I'd give it a go before that though....whats the worse they can do ?....give you a summons ?....I'm not sure what the charge would be....especially if you are completely off the road and not becoming a traffic hazard.


----------



## Jay106n

Happy Thanksgiving guys!


----------



## Hobie

Nice weather for Thanksgiving. Even warmer today.
Saving on the electric bill, as well as saving wood.
I'll take the warmer weather as long as I can. It'll get colder soon enough.


----------



## aqcon

Hobie said:


> Nice weather for Thanksgiving. Even warmer today.
> Saving on the electric bill, as well as saving wood.
> I'll take the warmer weather as long as I can. It'll get colder soon enough.


I finally have a big enough pile to justify a splitter rental. Don't quote me, but I think it will be 4 cords, courtesy of I95. Grabbed another truckload this morning before the rain started in earnest.


----------



## Jay106n

Scam firewood dealer in CT - Chris Gulyas CJ's Landscaping and Tree Service, Norwalk, CT

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...scaping-and-tree-service-chris-gulyas.150159/


----------



## aqcon

aqcon said:


> I finally have a big enough pile to justify a splitter rental. Don't quote me, but I think it will be 4 cords, courtesy of I95. Grabbed another truckload this morning before the rain started in earnest.


----------



## rygar

i love burning wood. started a fire around 700pm to get the chill out.  is about 75 now and am sitting in living room in tshirt and shorts.
while half the friends are sweats and sweatshirts.  yee haw


----------



## aqcon

It looks like they're wrapping up the Stonington highway work. I feel like a groupie asking, but does anyone know where the feller went off to, or where the operation is headed next?


----------



## splions

It was nice while it lasted.  I went last weekend and got a load of wood.  I went back for a second load and a cop was parked where I took the wood.  I saw this as a sign   I did not stop for more.


----------



## aqcon

splions said:


> It was nice while it lasted.  I went last weekend and got a load of wood.  I went back for a second load and a cop was parked where I took the wood.  I saw this as a sign   I did not stop for more.


It's funny... I didn't see a single cop out there. I must have gotten 6 cords worth from their piles.


----------



## MJSully

Lucky bastards!


----------



## Beer Belly

splions said:


> It was nice while it lasted.  I went last weekend and got a load of wood.  I went back for a second load and a cop was parked where I took the wood.  I saw this as a sign   I did not stop for more.


I had a cop doing Radar right near the spot I was picking up some Cherry.....I just backed up in front of him, walked to the back of my truck and waved as I unrolled my bed cover.....loaded up and left within 15 minutes, he never said a word....whats the worse he could do ?


----------



## splions

Beer Belly said:


> I had a cop doing Radar right near the spot I was picking up some Cherry.....I just backed up in front of him, walked to the back of my truck and waved as I unrolled my bed cover.....loaded up and left within 15 minutes, he never said a word....whats the worse he could do ?


I had that happen in the past too...this time it seemed that his sole purpose was to make sure nothing happened...there were administrators that were saying this is not allowed...BTW...is there any more left?


----------



## aqcon

The race is on...
I see they left the remaining wood for us scroungers. Looks to be very little left over.


----------



## Dieselhead

Nice:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/5354536980.html


----------



## A M

I am not in CT, and am in MO., but wanted to VENT with my recent experience with a dishonest (does not honor his word), wood seller:

  I have not been on www.hearth.com, in a year or so and would appreciate advice and maybe just a little bit of sympathy. Haa, haa.

  I was sold a cord of oak firewood by a local Tree Service owner. He had someone deliver it. I completely trusted the owner over the phone, having never met him. He tells customers to write a "check" and he will not cash it for 30 days. If he customer does not like his wood or the way it performs, to stop payment on the check and that will be that.
  I preferred paying in Cash ($120.00 plus $30.00 for delivery), and had the deliverer (who works for the owner part-time), sign and date on the Invoice that I had paid Cash.
  Because I felt the owner sounded so honest and trustworthy in our phone conversation, I did not use my moisture meter before the wood was stacked. Yes, a stupid mistake that I am hoping I will not repeat for years to come.
  After one week of trying to get the wood to light and stay lit, etc., I emailed the Owner and told him what was happening and that I suspected that there was over 20% moisture in the wood and that I wish I had written a check instead of Cash for the transaction.
  I was still thinking this Owner was honest and we could compromise. Instead of keeping the man at his word (all verbal over the phone), and having it picked up, etc., I asked for a partial refund and that I would have a neighbor cut up the way-too-big-and-heavy oak wood, to expedite the drying process.
  He had no remarks regarding the wood being "wet," and I took it he does not believe in the whole 20% MM stuff, that most of us on this site, do.
  Three weeks went by and no partial refund received. I emailed him and asked when it had been mailed. Said he lives rurally, and the mail takes extra days, that he put a "little" bit of cash in an envelope for me, that he mailed "last week." I asked what he meant by "a little" and he was sending me $50.00. Note that the money amount was not the issue. I wanted good, dry wood for my wood stove. That was the whole motivation for buying it in the first place. 
  I said that I was paying $70.00 for wood that does not burn for me now, after the partial refund and not including the delivery charge? AND, that I would like him to come and get his wet wood and issue me a complete refund.
  Long story short, he got very, very offensive in his emails when I told him that I did not think he was a very good business man if he was sending me cash in the mail? That it should have been a business check.
  He said that if someone pays him in cash, he returns cash. If someone pays in a check, he will return a check, if they do not like the preformance of his wood.
  I wait nearly another week and nothing. 
  He also stated in his email that maybe I needed to buy a MORE EXPENSIVE WOOD STOVE, and that's why the wood did not burn for me.
  I was so upset and did not want to keep the game of emails back and forth with him. I told him that I was being honest about his wood and that there is nothing wrong with my one-year old EPA Drolet stove, or the way in which I light a fire.
  I had to tell him to not email me back because I was so upset at how I was being treated. This guy totally sells you over the phone BECAUSE he assures you more than once that he would not hesitate to refund the transaction IF the customer is not happy and that he has his "reputation" to protect.
  He is about 30 years old and has been in business for about 5.
  Please, ... no lectures on the fact that I should have checked the wood before it was stacked with my MM. I told you. I am still a trusting sort of gal even in my young 50s, but could kick myself now, for not using it.
  Still have not received the partial refund and do not know who to go to in order to file a Complaint. I live in the Springfield, Missouri area. Thank you for listening and I appreciate any constructive comments out there.
  I am also considering (now) getting a Mikita chainsaw and a BOSS wood splitter and the hell with buying any future wood from any wood sellers.
t have run into another dishonest wood seller and wanted to tell my experience that began in November:


----------



## Beer Belly

A M, you are not alone, there are plenty trusting souls who have kicked. I have a friend who has been burning for years and just had 2 cords dropped at his house, and he says "It feels too heavy to be seasoned"....I gave him my MM, and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## A M

Beer Belly said:


> A M, you are not alone, there are plenty trusting souls who have kicked. I have a friend who has been burning for years and just had 2 cords dropped at his house, and he says "It feels too heavy to be seasoned"....I gave him my MM, and haven't heard back yet.


  Thanks for that reply, BB, ... in all fairness and disclosure ... he had asked for my "mailing" address, which is a PO Box at my post office, but the strange thing is, he mailed it to my actual house address. I only look into that house box maybe once a week. There was his envelope and a 50.00 dollar bill with a note written on a blank Invoice that says to the effect: sorry that my wood did not work out for you. What a stupid part-con this guy turned out to be. Believe me, ON THE PHONE, before the purchase he was singing (practically) when he told me that a full refund would be given if the wood did not burn well for me.
  This guy knows next to nothing about MMs and MC in wood, yet he brags how many big trees he has taken down for homeowners, etc., - oh, so THAT makes him a wood expert? Give me a break!!


----------



## chazcarr

It only took me a year of trying to buy seasoned wood that I learned it was futile.  Especially in CT.  For me it works out better and cheaper to buy log length and spend the savings on a splitter and saw.  
Now that a bunch of trees have fallen in the neighborhood I haven't spent money on anything for two years and am already ahead of the game.
As a bonus, my wood is not only guaranteed seasoned, but it is all the size and length I prefer.

Of course I haven't even used my stove in December this year, and Christmas day is supposed to be in the mid 60's so I am really getting ahead on my seasoning this year.


----------



## Pyrate Dave

chazcarr said:


> It only took me a year of trying to buy seasoned wood that I learned it was futile.  Especially in CT.  For me it works out better and cheaper to buy log length and spend the savings on a splitter and saw.
> Now that a bunch of trees have fallen in the neighborhood I haven't spent money on anything for two years and am already ahead of the game.
> As a bonus, my wood is not only guaranteed seasoned, but it is all the size and length I prefer.
> 
> Of course I haven't even used my stove in December this year, and Christmas day is supposed to be in the mid 60's so I am really getting ahead on my seasoning this year.



I learned the same lesson about trying to buy seasoned firewood.  I started last year buying "seasoned firewood" and storing it for this year with the hopes of continuing this process.  I would like to be able to buy log length, just not sure I have sufficient room in my yard to process it.


----------



## Oldman47

A M said:


> Thanks for that reply, BB, ... in all fairness and disclosure ... he had asked for my "mailing" address, which is a PO Box at my post office, but the strange thing is, he mailed it to my actual house address. I only look into that house box maybe once a week. There was his envelope and a 50.00 dollar bill with a note written on a blank Invoice that says to the effect: sorry that my wood did not work out for you. What a stupid part-con this guy turned out to be. Believe me, ON THE PHONE, before the purchase he was singing (practically) when he told me that a full refund would be given if the wood did not burn well for me.
> This guy knows next to nothing about MMs and MC in wood, yet he brags how many big trees he has taken down for homeowners, etc., - oh, so THAT makes him a wood expert? Give me a break!!


It sounds to me like the guy did what he said he would in the e-mails and refunded almost half the cost of your wood. (Yes I know he didn't refund the delivery charge) I may be dense but what is the problem? Yes, I understand that you have nothing to burn right now but he has made a good faith attempt to make things right with you. He has probably already lost money on your transaction.


----------



## rygar

anyone local to milford that needs wood:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/5366203724.html


----------



## mgv02002

rygar said:


> anyone local to milford that needs wood:
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/5366203724.html


I live in orange like 5 mins away. Going to try and stop there tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## scienceshea

Hello all!

Just purchased my first home and have been starting to use the wood stove (Vermont Castings Resolute) to heat the home. Have not done an overnight burn yet as I haven't acquired a substantial amount of wood and am still figuring out how to efficiently use the stove, but I've found this forum/thread to be very helpful.  Just wanted to introduce myself and will be keeping my eyes out for wood.  Any tips for someone new to burning wood is always appreciated!


----------



## Oldman47

Welcome ot the forum Scienceshea. As a first year burner your biggest challenge will be getting any wood at all that is ready to burn.


----------



## scienceshea

Oldman47 said:


> Welcome ot the forum Scienceshea. As a first year burner your biggest challenge will be getting any wood at all that is ready to burn.


I was considering a pallet of biobricks until I can get some properly seasoned wood. I was given some wood from the prior home owner but not enough to last more than a few evenings.


----------



## mgv02002

rygar said:


> anyone local to milford that needs wood:
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/5366203724.html



So I stopped by on Saturday with the old 8 foot bed truck and filled her up twice.  There was actually about 3 other trucks and the guy said there were two other people who had contacted him about the wood.  He cut down 14 trees and the tree company was nice enough to cut them to 18-20 inch rounds.  It was a festivus miracle and there is still a heaping pile left.  If you are in the area I would send him an email to see if you can come down, cause it is definitely worth the trip.  Thank you again for posting this....a craigslist listing that actually worked out


----------



## rygar

mgv02002 said:


> So I stopped by on Saturday with the old 8 foot bed truck and filled her up twice.  There was actually about 3 other trucks and the guy said there were two other people who had contacted him about the wood.  He cut down 14 trees and the tree company was nice enough to cut them to 18-20 inch rounds.  It was a festivus miracle and there is still a heaping pile left.  If you are in the area I would send him an email to see if you can come down, cause it is definitely worth the trip.  Thank you again for posting this....a craigslist listing that actually worked out


thats awesome.  i would gladly stop down with the trailer, but i still have cords to split and my wife is getting at me.  i specificallly took time off this week to split, but it seems mother nature disagrees.  i might borrow a buddies canopy tent and put a tarp over it and split under it in the rain


----------



## MJSully

Good idea to use the canopy tent!  I have one, didn't think of that.


----------



## mgv02002

rygar said:


> thats awesome.  i would gladly stop down with the trailer, but i still have cords to split and my wife is getting at me.  i specificallly took time off this week to split, but it seems mother nature disagrees.  i might borrow a buddies canopy tent and put a tarp over it and split under it in the rain


Completely feel where your coming from....last winter I picked up 10-15 truck loads of the stuff they cleared off the power lines....i just piled it up in the yard till I couldn't fit any more.  The Wife said no more wood till that is gone.....love the tent idea! Happy holidays all!


----------



## mike van

Hey guys - New on this thread, just wanted to chime in & start following it. I'm in Kent, kind of far from most of you from what i've read. Been at this for awhile, bought my first saw a Homelite XL 101 in 1966 in high school. 100.00 back then.  Right now i'm down to 3 Stihls, an 041 I bought in '72, a 200t for small stuff, and a ms660 for the ones that make you grunt.  I did 37 full cords last season, sold 25, we used 10 between 2 houses and another 2 for the syrup operation. This is the 3rd winter with a Garn here. I'll be 65 this coming May.


----------



## jrems

mike van said:


> Hey guys - New on this thread, just wanted to chime in & start following it. I'm in Kent, kind of far from most of you from what i've read. Been at this for awhile, bought my first saw a Homelite XL 101 in 1966 in high school. 100.00 back then.  Right now i'm down to 3 Stihls, an 041 I bought in '72, a 200t for small stuff, and a ms660 for the ones that make you grunt.  I did 37 full cords last season, sold 25, we used 10 between 2 houses and another 2 for the syrup operation. This is the 3rd winter with a Garn here. I'll be 65 this coming May.


Nice!! Syrup is a lot of work. I have done it a few times but probably not in the quantity you do. I was lucky to get a gallon of finished product but only had 2 trees tapped. I'm in Danbury. You mentioned you sell wood as well , Do you deliver? I could use a cord to top off next years supply. What do you charge? You can personal message me.


----------



## mike van

Hi jrems, I tap about 150 trees, keeps me busy - The gallon you got from 2 trees is pretty good, the average they say is a quart per tap - My wood business  does the same batch of customers every year , close by, I haven't added to it in quite awhile, sorry - If I lost one at this point, I probably would just adjust down a little. It hurts a little more than it used to.


----------



## jrems

mike van said:


> Hi jrems, I tap about 150 trees, keeps me busy - The gallon you got from 2 trees is pretty good, the average they say is a quart per tap - My wood business  does the same batch of customers every year , close by, I haven't added to it in quite awhile, sorry - If I lost one at this point, I probably would just adjust down a little. It hurts a little more than it used to.


It was two trees one of the trees was about 4-5' wide so I had 3 taps in it. The other was big as well and had 2taps. On a good day I was getting 15+ gallons a day from just the 3tap tree. It's a lot of work cooking it down. I used a propane burner. Maybe it's cause I made it but it was some of the best syrup I have ever had.


----------



## mike van

We'll see shortly what this year has in store - One year I did tap in January, good thing as the season ended mid March. Last year, I had no sap until mid March, thought I was looking at the worst year ever, but it kept on until April 12th or so - Would up only a few gallons below average.


----------



## mgv02002

mike van said:


> Hey guys - New on this thread, just wanted to chime in & start following it. I'm in Kent, kind of far from most of you from what i've read. Been at this for awhile, bought my first saw a Homelite XL 101 in 1966 in high school. 100.00 back then.  Right now i'm down to 3 Stihls, an 041 I bought in '72, a 200t for small stuff, and a ms660 for the ones that make you grunt.  I did 37 full cords last season, sold 25, we used 10 between 2 houses and another 2 for the syrup operation. This is the 3rd winter with a Garn here. I'll be 65 this coming May.


I will make sure my wife never sees this post as I have a pile of splits from the fall I haven't even touched.....I hope that when im in my 60's I can even walk.....well done sir and here is to 37 more cords in 2016...


----------



## mike van

Thank you for the compliment  My wife would probably post a picture of me asleep in the recliner with a cat on me


----------



## Oldman47

mgv02002 said:


> I will make sure my wife never sees this post as I have a pile of splits from the fall I haven't even touched.....I hope that when im in my 60's I can even walk.....well done sir and here is to 37 more cords in 2016...


Get out and get moving. At 60 you are going to be a mere child. I am already 68 and still splitting everything by hand with my Fiskars. Sometimes it is not enough and I break out the sledge and wedges.


----------



## Jay106n

Cold one tonight fellas! Stoke her up!


----------



## Ctwoodtick

Jay106n said:


> Cold one tonight fellas! Stoke her up!


Indeed, even in Waterford its is supposed to around 10 degrees in overnight. 17 degrees as I speak. We get a lot of temp moderation on the coast, but when it's cold, it's cold!


----------



## Jay106n

The old All Nighter Moe (AKA "The Tank") is really purring right now on an ash/oak load. Basement is at 90 degrees keeping the family room above perfectly at 70.


----------



## mike van

7 degrees here this morning,  still a breeze blowing.  Jay, we have a Moe at the farmhouse, not sure which one, 32" long. I know you can sit on the floor and kick that piece of wood into it [the one you were sure would fit]  and the stove doesn't wiggle around.  You're right calling it a tank, battleship would fit too.


----------



## Tom123

Saw this story on WTNH this morning. http://wtnh.com/2016/01/04/how-to-avoid-being-burned-when-buying-firewood/


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5385560232.html

"Free wood for the taking, recently had two large trees taken down, would like them removed by someone who can make use of them. Most of the Maple is taken already, still have a lot of spruce left,Please contact for address"


----------



## Beer Belly

http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5392594671.html


----------



## MJSully

Oh baby!  Wish I could get up there!


----------



## rygar

To anyone around Stratford.

THis guy is looking to offload about 100yards of wood.  not split.  

Nick Miakos III right now i have about 100 yards of wood anyone who wants it call my office to come see it and we will set up delivery (203)367-5461 monday-friday 9-4


----------



## rygar

rygar said:


> To anyone around Stratford.
> 
> THis guy is looking to offload about 100yards of wood.  not split.
> 
> Nick Miakos III right now i have about 100 yards of wood anyone who wants it call my office to come see it and we will set up delivery (203)367-5461 monday-friday 9-4


i would go for it, but i still have about 3-4 cord to split and the weather isnt helping.


----------



## rygar

also, looks like some big pieces of hardwood in fairfield

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/5407246952.html

still up so i assume they are still there.


----------



## Jay106n

Lookin like the big one is on the way this weekend. 1-2 feet? Get your last minute chores in, and i'm not talkin bread and milk. I've got about a cord in rounds I want to get split and stacked before the snow comes.


----------



## MJSully

Get on it!  I've got some splitting to do, as well.  I've been trying to build my self a shed.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Yeah I need t get going tonight and tomorrow on getting as much wood inside the house and mudroom as humanly possible


----------



## MJSully

Killed me driving on the parkway in Milford and Orange last night.  A ton of freshly cut, beautiful oak, just sitting on the other side of the guardrail.  Anyone ever stopped and talked to the vendor cutting  or maybe the DOT?


----------



## Beer Belly

MJSully said:


> Killed me driving on the parkway in Milford and Orange last night.  A ton of freshly cut, beautiful oak, just sitting on the other side of the guardrail.  Anyone ever stopped and talked to the vendor cutting  or maybe the DOT?


In the past, I called the DOT about logs left on the side of the road, and I was told "If it's over 10 days on the side of the road, you can go for it". If it's in a safe area where I could cut and load safely, I'd go for it anyhow....likely just tell you to move along.


----------



## rygar

looks like we are getting completely missed with this storm.  i wont mind doing some splitting with some light snow flakes falling.


----------



## Jay106n

rygar said:


> looks like we are getting completely missed with this storm.  i wont mind doing some splitting with some light snow flakes falling.



I just saw on the news people are canceling weddings and stuff. South side of the state will still get a decent amount, but up here in the northwest corner, flurries? lol


----------



## mike van

Flurries are fine. We had enough last winter, don't want to be selfish you know - Planning to tap trees this coming week -


----------



## DUMF

rygar said:


> 2 things,
> 
> first - what do you guys do to sharpen your chains, i have my stihl kit and do it, but it doesnt take long before the wood chips turn to wood dust.  how often do you get your chains properly sharpened?
> 
> Not too hard to learn how to hand sharpen chains; not rocket science. Does take some practice.  Most chains have a "witness line" on the top of each cutter. We use a Husky hand sharpener made by Pferd, that does the edge and the raker with each pass following the angle of the line. Touch up the chains with every second fill, or as soon as you get dust, or when you hit dirt or metal in the cut. We carry a stump vise in the kit that is pounded into the top of a stump for holding the bar.
> When you can 'see' light on the chain edge, it needs a touch up. Yes, wear gloves when sharpening...chains love flesh.
> No need to pay for sharpening; better job to DIY.
> BTW: does it snow in Connecticut ?


----------



## mike van

A 3 chunk load of maple - But, these were real chunks - average 36" diameter, 6 ft long.  2 miles from home & free. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dumped, they still look heavy -


----------



## Beer Belly

mike van said:


> A 3 chunk load of maple - But, these were real chunks - average 36" diameter, 6 ft long.  2 miles from home & free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumped, they still look heavy -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173475


 WHOA !


----------



## DUMF

mike van said:


> A 3 chunk load of maple - But, these were real chunks - average 36" diameter, 6 ft long.  2 miles from home & free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumped, they still look heavy -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173475


Noodle time.


----------



## Enzo's Dad

Sledge and wedge once those are in half they will split easily


----------



## Beer Belly

HOLY CRAP !.....look at the size of the stuff in the background !....definitely have experience with this big stuff, eh


----------



## DUMF

Enzo's Dad said:


> Sledge and wedge once those are in half they will split easily



Noodle


----------



## MJSully

question, received some, shall we say, over seasoned oak from a friend.  It was roughly piled in his back yard, uncovered.  There is some fungal growth and a little bit of rot.  Is it worth splitting and stacking, in to my newly built wood shed, for it to dry out?  Will it ever be good enough to burn in my indoor wood stove?  Or should I just stack and save for the out door fire pit?


----------



## MJSully

Stratford
New wood burner.  Bought a house in September and installed a Quadra-fire Insert.  In progress building a wood shed.  Hoping it will hold 3+ cords.


----------



## mike van

Beer Belly said:


> HOLY CRAP !.....look at the size of the stuff in the background !....definitely have experience with this big stuff, eh


The oak in the background is just over 4' diameter, that was all one tree. That was 2 miles from here too, but  a different direction -


----------



## rygar

OK.  i gotta ask.

what is noodling?

also, loving this weather.  not only am saving wood and seasoning it, but i am starting to catch up on my splitting.  probably added another cord or two this weekend



as a reference point, shed doors are 6" and are the shed is about 8" off the ground.  the pile goes back about 15-20'.

the rounds go about 10' deep


----------



## Dieselhead

When you cut end to end instead of the normal crosscut, it produces long wood "noodles" instead of the normal size chips.


----------



## DUMF

Dieselhead said:


> When you cut end to end instead of the normal crosscut, it produces long wood "noodles" instead of the normal size chips.


Sorry, we should never assume nothing (Yogi Berra).
Big butts deserve this technique which as said is cutting through the bark sides of large butts, rolling the piece over to finish the cut.
The chain cuts long pieces of wood, not chips, because of the grain called "noodles". They will clog the chain if not cleared as you cut.
The basic idea for large pieces is to make it easier to transport, season, split. A normal chain works fine for this since it's not cutting with the wood grain. Big maple chunks like Mike has would be tough to split.
Noodles are used for animal bedding, firestarters, Amazon packages,....or, for noodle fights in the woods.


----------



## Beer Belly

DUMF said:


> They will clog the chain if not cleared as you cut.


......and could even bring the saw to a dead stop


----------



## Dieselhead

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/5440184979.html

Factory seconds in waterbury


----------



## mike van

This link shows pricing - http://woodpellets4me.com/bioprod-allnighterlogs.html


----------



## mike van

Get ready for the coldest weather of this winter -  There will be no sap running this weekend for sure -


----------



## Beer Belly

mike van said:


> Get ready for the coldest weather of this winter -  There will be no sap running this weekend for sure -


Yup, we already decided to shut down the stove Saturday afternoon and burn Oil to keep everything warm....just in case


----------



## Tom123

I'm with you Beer Belly. My house has oil/baseboard heat and I don't want to freeze a pipe.


----------



## Enzo's Dad

The only zone that can freeze on me is the second floor, I just set it to 68. When it gets this cold my stove only gets that floor up to 63 64 degree's. By turning that zone on it makes my house far more efficient. Less heat rises upstairs, and the first floor is in the 70s


----------



## mike van

It's 0 here this morning, but it's a dry cold - ha ha  - The wind died at least. My neighbor got oil 2 days ago, 1.60  - Hard to imagine it was over double that a few years ago.   Hang in there, for this coming Tuesday it's showing 50F and rain - New England, if you don't like the weather, just wait a minute -


----------



## chazcarr

Dieselhead said:


> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/for/5440184979.html
> 
> Factory seconds in waterbury


 Bought these last year, they burn amazingly well.


----------



## chazcarr

Tree bonanza in Wolcott, CT right now.  I'm grabbing all I can.  Eversource is here and just cutting down any tree within 10 feet of an electrical wire.  My neighbor's huge maple is down and bucked.  I've been splitting it and stacking, there is probably 4 cords in this tree.

I see 3-4 new pick ups in the neighborhood following the tree crew around.  If it wasn't for the cold and snowy weather they probably would have picked the trimming clean by now.

According to the tree cutting crew, anything left in April will be picked up by a log truck.


----------



## Tom123

Wood in Bloomfield/West Hartford. There is a good amount of wood along the side of Rt 189  between Cottage Grove Rd and Rt 44.  Looks like allot of big maple that EverSource took down.


----------



## Lakeside

Tom123 said:


> good amount of wood along the side of Rt 189 between Cottage


Thanks for the tip neighbor !  Also from East Granby land of low taxes.


----------



## kniffin50

Lakeside said:


> Thanks for the tip neighbor !  Also from East Granby land of low taxes.


I''ll beat ya to it,live right down the road from you.Grew up on that lake.


----------



## Jay106n

9 below right now, pushing to -15, and winds starting to pick up! Stoke em up good tonight!


----------



## Beer Belly

-11 here.....Woodstove ice cold......furnace running, baseboard pipes and other pipes in the basement keeping warm


----------



## firefighterjake

When the weather is this cold I routinely run the three zones on the oil boiler a couple times a day to flow some heated water through the pipes.


----------



## Jay106n

Anybody get some easy wood after last nights insane thunderstorms?


----------



## chazcarr

Jay106n said:


> Anybody get some easy wood after last nights insane thunderstorms?



Yeah, but I was forced to since a tree fell across my driveway.  6am woodcutting is not my favorite.


----------



## gregbesia

chazcarr said:


> Yeah, but I was forced to since a tree fell across my driveway.  6am woodcutting is not my favorite.


I'm sure your neighbors love you now


----------



## Beer Belly

Yup, just gotta get it off my shed


Jay106n said:


> Anybody get some easy wood after last nights insane thunderstorms?


----------



## gregbesia

Beer Belly said:


> Yup, just gotta get it off my shed
> 
> View attachment 175774
> View attachment 175775


That sucks big time. Just be safe.


----------



## mike van

Beer Belly said:


> Yup, just gotta get it off my shed
> OUCH


----------



## Beer Belly

Waiting on the Insurance Adjuster Monday morning. Gonna see if he'll help me out on the deductible, or work some kind of deal if I remove the tree, and the debris. Luckily enough, there was no high dollar equipment in there, but I'm sure once it's tallied up, it's gonna be a hefty bill.


----------



## mike van

Either way, looks like Rick needs a new hideout -


----------



## Beer Belly

mike van said:


> Either way, looks like Rick needs a new hideout -


----------



## Setter Fan

Great thread.

Wilton 
-Jotul Rockland 550 (Looking to upgrade to a Progress Hybrid)
- Stihl MS361
- Iron and Oak 26 Ton


----------



## CTblaze

Deep River
- Enerzone 1.8i
- Still MS290 Farmboss
- 8 lbs. maul

First year collecting wood for next year. Probably have 3 cords split and stacked so far from the side of the road or CL findings.


----------



## rygar

got a nice score of white birch yesterday.  one log will be sacrificed for my wife as she wants to use it for decoration.  but i think i am set up for 2 more white birch trees about 50' and 12-15" at base.  only 8 miles from teh house


----------



## rygar

if anyone lives near Cheshire, you should take the day off and get on top of this

http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5481786357.html


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

rygar said:


> if anyone lives near Cheshire, you should take the day off and get on top of this
> 
> http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5481786357.html



I just saw this.  It's five minutes from my house, but I am at work and don't have a truck!  If anyone wants to team up on it after work, I am more than willing to help!

"just took down 11 trees. All black birch and oak. Take some or take it all. Bring a truck and chainsaw. I will help but several logs are still pretty heavy so any extra help would be good. I am home all day. "


----------



## MJSully

To those using a moisture meter, is there a percentage you are looking at now, that should be burn able next year?  For instance, have some Sugar Maple that a fresh split was 23-24 percent.  Likelihood that will be low enough for next winter?


----------



## Dmitry

It's almost ready now. I'd burn it now if nothing else to burn.


----------



## MJSully

I have plenty to burn, for now, spitting some stuff for next year and stacking in a pretty well ventilated shed.  Just want to make sure I'm not miss-using my shed space, if this stuff should be left outside for a year


----------



## rygar

Anyone in the Orange area need a scrounge?
http://newhaven.craigslist.org/zip/5540001275.html


----------



## rygar

Little update from my end.

This is what i got from my hook up last week.  all maple



I have had very limited time, i was able to get an hour in wednesday evening and an hour in yesterday.  this is progress so far.  will try to finish today.  then move all the wood to the splitting area on saturday


----------



## Lakeside

*Tip of the day !*  The war on trees continues, there are trees down on Rt 177 ( Lovely Street ) in Avon CT. This is on the section of road between Unionville and Canton,most of the cutting is closer to Rt 202.

MapLink

Let the force be with you.


----------



## Ctwoodtick

MJSully said:


> I have plenty to burn, for now, spitting some stuff for next year and stacking in a pretty well ventilated shed.  Just want to make sure I'm not miss-using my shed space, if this stuff should be left outside for a year



  I imagine that, in most cases, you would get best results from stacking outside with cover on top of would only.  Single rows if possible....double stacked with a bit of room in between stacks is fine, as well. You might decide to do half in shed and half out as an experiment. The top covering would most helpful if you are working with more porous woods like pine. Imo, with hardwoods, would be alright if left uncovered until a month before burning season begins.


----------



## Beer Belly

I'm gonna be down for about 12 weeks.....Docs orders, or I'd be splttin' and stackin' this weekend....great score guys


----------



## Jay106n

Free pine Meriden

http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5563962400.html


----------



## jfournier

side view



__ jfournier
__ May 12, 2016


















end view



__ jfournier
__ May 12, 2016






Just got this load delivered, $200, mostly red, and white oak.  The guy has a tree service, and his lot is a couple miles from my house.  He said he'll deliver bark slabs, I think for the same price, leftover from milling wood.  I think it'll end up being about two cord, so $100 a cord isn't terrible.  Definitely cheaper than buying/maintaining a truck just for scrounging wood, nice that it just came to me.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5475890212.html

@Tom123 he's on rainbow rd in Windsor, not sure if you would be interested.


----------



## Lakeside

jfournier said:


> he's on rainbow rd in Windsor



J - Thanks for the tip , I think I will look this Guy up.


----------



## Tom123

Thanks J. I will save the info. My tree guy in Old Saybrook left me 2 cords each of Norway Maple and Red Oak. Moving and processing it will take me another month.


----------



## Jay106n

Nice find!


----------



## Jay106n

Woodbury Free Apple wood

http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5600394426.html


----------



## Jay106n

Sherman Free Red Oak

http://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/5598753567.html

I would jump on this one if I wasn't stuck working all week. (Plus I'm already on surplus mode atm as it is)


----------



## Jay106n

Seems to be a surplus of firewood this year so far

Looks like a decent deal for $100
http://nwct.craigslist.org/for/5604124042.html


----------



## Jay106n

1200 for 8 cords, actually looks like a decent deal ($150/cord), however in the post claims the stack is 5x8x32, which stacks out to 10 cords. Might make the deal even sweeter. I count 8 sets of pallets 2 deep in the pics

http://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/5609631829.html


----------



## Tom123

Not sure if this belongs in The Woodshed or The Gear
http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Newington-Man-Wielding-Chainsaw-During-Road-Rage-Incident-Shouted-Racial-Slurs-Police-381423321.html


----------



## Lakeside

Tom123 said:


> Not sure if this belongs in The Woodshed or The Gear
> http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/Newington-Man-Wielding-Chainsaw-During-Road-Rage-Incident-Shouted-Racial-Slurs-Police-381423321.html



He was not the sharpest knife in the draw either, pun intended  "While trying to leave the area, Salafia cut himself with the chain saw"


----------



## Roundgunner

Other guy had a gun permit, dipy dog decided to leave him alone. Surprised the media even reported it.


----------



## Jay106n

Roundgunner said:


> Other guy had a gun permit, dipy dog decided to leave him alone. Surprised the media even reported it.



Did the guy have a chainsaw permit? Look out, that's next. We all will need background checks before we can buy and carry a chainsaw if Malloy has it his way.


----------



## Tom123

When chainsaws are outlawed only outlaws will have chainsaws.


----------



## Whitepine2

Tom123 said:


> When chainsaws are outlawed only outlaws will have chainsaws.


We gotta have a sugar tax first


----------



## mike van

Had to 'revive' this thread, seeing as it's almost time to light up.  Got some nice [ugh] maple a little while ago, someday I have to just say no. 




These  2 logs were the worst of it, 4 loads in all from another dying maple.


----------



## Tom123

And of course I've been posting elsewhere in the woodshed about all the wood Asplundh has been leaving on the side of the road in East Granby.


----------



## mike van

Road trip on Friday, picked up some white oak. The butt on the best log is almost 3 ft, 30" on the small end. Weight of this log is 3300 according to the scale. Plan to mill it into slabs. Other 2 are pretty knotty, destined for firewood pile.


----------



## jwalter04

Had a couple trees taken down at work. Tree company was kind enough to leave the logs for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzo's Dad

Too bad I don't really have room for wood because between here and granby there is a ton of wood on the sides of the roads from asplund

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rygar

LETS BRING IT BACK ALIVE.  been nice and warm and really not burning too crazy.  been doing only night time fires lately.  still burning some tulip poplar wiht bits of oak mixed in.  

here is the current project.




also have about 3 cords of maple in rounds stacked pallets that are next on the split list.  having the problem of finding space.


----------



## jrems

I'll help you out, I have plenty of space to store some of that at my house 
Where in ct are you ?


----------



## rygar

i will say that is allll red oak.  and i am quite alright doing a solo job.
i am down in shelton ct


----------



## rygar

looks like i wont be burning too much this winter again.  will be even better burns next winter.


----------



## Beer Belly

I'll still be burning because even at those temps, the boiler will kick on....but I am enjoying the lack of single digits


----------



## rygar

oh ill still burn as well, but just not as much and wont use the good stuff too much either


----------



## mike van

Tapping trees here today, sap flowing like, well, you know -


----------



## Brian26

Came home from work the other day to one of Eversource's tree trimming contractor's looking at my trees. He said we need to do some tree trimming will you consent. I said no problem will you leave the big stuff and chip the branches. He was like will you put that in writing as they rarely find anyone that check's the box "leave wood on site"....


----------



## rygar

anyone in the Stamford area looking for free white oak?

http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/zip/5984609475.html


----------



## chazcarr

Hello CT firewood people.  I am trying to move from my house in Wolcott.  I decided to sell some of my wood to make clean up and such easier.

See pics attached and let me know if interested.  I have some split, some rounds, logs, etc...

Too busy painting and cleaning and such to deliver, so let me know what you are willing to pay to come get it and I will reply.

Thank you


----------



## Valleyman

rygar said:


> 2 things,
> 
> first - what do you guys do to sharpen your chains, i have my stihl kit and do it, but it doesnt take long before the wood chips turn to wood dust.  how often do you get your chains properly sharpened?
> 
> second - here are a few pics of wood i need to process:
> 
> View attachment 173625
> 
> View attachment 173626
> 
> View attachment 173627
> 
> 
> just dropped my chain off to get properly sharpened to attack this on saturday at my neighbors
> View attachment 173628



Just checking to know, Did you file the rakers down as well? The saw teeth need to be kept with the correct depth ratio -Cutter Edge and Depth Gauge (aka-Raker) If you did that, either bring the chain to a place to sharpen on a machine or time for a new chain. Lock Stock & Barrel in Bethany charges 8 bucks to sharpen


----------



## docsj125

chazcarr said:


> Hello CT firewood people.  I am trying to move from my house in Wolcott.  I decided to sell some of my wood to make clean up and such easier.
> 
> See pics attached and let me know if interested.  I have some split, some rounds, logs, etc...
> 
> Too busy painting and cleaning and such to deliver, so let me know what you are willing to pay to come get it and I will reply.
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 197197
> View attachment 197198
> View attachment 197199
> View attachment 197200
> View attachment 197201
> View attachment 197202
> View attachment 197203



Where in Wolcott you live
I am on coe rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docsj125

chazcarr said:


> Hello CT firewood people.  I am trying to move from my house in Wolcott.  I decided to sell some of my wood to make clean up and such easier.
> 
> See pics attached and let me know if interested.  I have some split, some rounds, logs, etc...
> 
> Too busy painting and cleaning and such to deliver, so let me know what you are willing to pay to come get it and I will reply.
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 197197
> View attachment 197198
> View attachment 197199
> View attachment 197200
> View attachment 197201
> View attachment 197202
> View attachment 197203



Where in Wolcott you live
I am on coe rd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rygar

definitely had my longest fire of the new burning season last night.  did some tulip and oak.  one piece at a time.  stayed strong around 70 in the house.  friday looks like an optimal burning day


----------



## Tom123

I’m glad I know how to scrounge. http://www.wfsb.com/story/36843856/...d-delivery-months-after-paying?autostart=true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctwoodtick

Wish this sort of thing could be a criminal issue. Theft much?


----------



## Ctstove84

I am also in Wolcott. We got a strong presence here lol.i am on bound line almost at the end near rt 69


----------



## Beer Belly

They got a delivery, but was it seasoned ?


----------



## Beer Belly

https://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-wood/6388388593.html


----------



## Jay106n

Beer Belly said:


> https://nwct.craigslist.org/zip/d/free-wood/6388388593.html



Awesome! Too far away for me tho


----------



## Beer Belly

Jay106n said:


> Awesome! Too far away for me tho


Too far for me too.....heck, I'd burn a vacation day and make trips back and forth with the truck all day


----------



## Ctstove84

That sounds too good to be true?


----------



## mike van

Connecticut firewood from back in the day - I can't remember the horses names, but my sister Vicki is on the back of one - My uncle Pete is holding on to me, they used to cut firewood about a mile up on the mountain, brought it all down with the horses. This pick is about 1956 or so.


----------



## saewoody

mike van said:


> View attachment 218228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connecticut firewood from back in the day - I can't remember the horses names, but my sister Vicki is on the back of one - My uncle Pete is holding on to me, they used to cut firewood about a mile up on the mountain, brought it all down with the horses. This pick is about 1956 or so.



What town was that in? Which mountain?  I see you are in Kent. Was it out that way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike van

The photo was in the barnyard of the family farm here in Kent - My grandparents bought the place in 1908 - We still own it, our kids moved into the house this past year, 4th generation there. We live right next door.  The hip roof behind my head I just re shingled  for the 2nd time, got 30 years from the last one \ In the house was a big old Andes kitchen stove, most of the meals were cooked on it. In the dirt floor cellar a huge old wood furnace, with a 4 x 4 ft cast grate in the hall above,  we were never cold. You could dry wet gloves in minutes on that grate.My mom probably took the photo with a black square Kodak camera we had.


----------



## Mike.O

Hello all. New here, from Killingworth. Burning a older Dutchwest Cat stove. Mixed feelings on it after 2 years. 

Cut all my wood on my property so far. Maples and Oaks. Split and stack it out back, transport about 3/4 cord at a time up to the house with the tractor. Got about 7 cord split and stacked, 3-4 cord to be bucked up and split.

Here's some pics of my tree cutting and firewood from the past year.











And the stove, the day it was put in, the final touch on the remodel.... Sits about 1' deeper in the fireplace now as its not hooked up in the pic.


----------



## saewoody

Mike.O said:


> Hello all. New here, from Killingworth. Burning a older Dutchwest Cat stove. Mixed feelings on it after 2 years.
> 
> Cut all my wood on my property so far. Maples and Oaks. Split and stack it out back, transport about 3/4 cord at a time up to the house with the tractor. Got about 7 cord split and stacked, 3-4 cord to be bucked up and split.
> 
> Here's some pics of my tree cutting and firewood from the past year.
> View attachment 218315
> View attachment 218316
> View attachment 218317
> 
> 
> And the stove, the day it was put in, the final touch on the remodel.... Sits about 1' deeper in the fireplace now as its not hooked up in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 218318



Welcome. Nice set up. Wish I had the room for a tractor like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokee

Nice 3ph splitter on the Massey Ferguson.  That looks like it was a lot of fun, playing with your tractors, I mean processing your wood. I need more seat time on my tractor.


----------



## Mike.O

saewoody said:


> Welcome. Nice set up. Wish I had the room for a tractor like that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! I must fess up lol... The Massey is my father in laws. The smaller Kubota is my tractor.


----------



## Mike.O

smokee said:


> Nice 3ph splitter on the Massey Ferguson.  That looks like it was a lot of fun, playing with your tractors, I mean processing your wood. I need more seat time on my tractor.



The Massey unfortunately isn't mine.  It belongs to my father in law. The Kubota is my tractor. 

The splitter on the Massey is AWESOME!! Its got an independent PTO pump in lieu of using the tractor hydros, increasing the cycle time and efficiency. Has a 6 way wedge, split like 6-7 cord in 2 days. 

Since it has the PTO pump, it should run with the same efficiency on my smaller Kubota, maybe even better since I think I can get a few more PTO rpm out of the Kubota. Next spring i think i will see if i can borrow the just the splitter instead of the whole tractor and see how it compares.


----------



## HammerheadC4

Just saw this thread.

I'm in Eastford Ct.
Have a Englander NC30
Got a Couple Dolmars and Stihls
CountyLine 20 ton splitter


----------



## saewoody

HammerheadC4 said:


> Just saw this thread.
> 
> I'm in Eastford Ct.
> Have a Englander NC30
> Got a Couple Dolmars and Stihls
> CountyLine 20 ton splitter



Welcome to the thread. I just noticed this one myself a while back. Unfortunately, it seems a bit underutilized. It’s nice to know who the other nutmeggers are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illini81

I don't know if this is the right thread for this post, but does anyone know of a reputable firewood dealer in Southeastern CT?  I thought I had enough for the year, but it looks like some of the wood I scrounged is only marginally dry.  I'd like to buy two cords and save the marginal wood for next year.  But... I don't want to end up buying marginally dry wood, since that would defeat the purpose of buying wood in the first place...


----------



## Jay106n

https://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-4-cords/6535103784.html

4-5 cord logs for $150 Winsted. Might be worth checking out


----------



## illini81

Jay106n said:


> https://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-4-cords/6535103784.html
> 
> 4-5 cord logs for $150 Winsted. Might be worth checking out



Thanks!


----------



## saewoody

Jay106n said:


> https://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-4-cords/6535103784.html
> 
> 4-5 cord logs for $150 Winsted. Might be worth checking out



Must already be gone. Post is deleted. I checked it out because that’s where I grew up. Dad still lives there.  I’ve got family in every surrounding town. Something like that would make for a good weekend trip, plus I could probably enlist some free help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer Belly

On my way home from Yale / New Haven Smilow, I saw a lot of dropped trees cut into 4ft sections along Rt 34. If you are anywhere near where they are upgrading the Power Lines, check there also.


----------



## Jay106n

saewoody said:


> Must already be gone. Post is deleted. I checked it out because that’s where I grew up. Dad still lives there.  I’ve got family in every surrounding town. Something like that would make for a good weekend trip, plus I could probably enlist some free help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ad went back up, buyer probably fell through. 

https://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-4-cords/6537701372.html


----------



## saewoody

Jay106n said:


> Ad went back up, buyer probably fell through.
> 
> https://nwct.craigslist.org/grd/d/firewood-4-cords/6537701372.html



Deleted again!  Lots of people probably came up short this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## memphis7

Hello from Torrington. Just found this forum. Glad to see a local wood stove/ firewood conversation.
-stihl 036 pro
-all nighter jumbo moe
-Huskee 22 ton splitter

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer Belly

So, yesterday (Easter Sunday) I was outside with the Backpack Blower trying to clean up the front lawn when this Caddy pulls up.....I thought it was someone looking for directions.....wrong, it was my tree guy I haven't seen in a year. He sez "your Rick, right", I answer yes, and he tells me he"has some trees coming down if I'm interested in the wood for next year".....heck yeah !......just gotta shoot him an email with my phone number for him to contact me and make arrangements for drop off......Happy Dance !


----------



## Ctwoodtick

Sweet, rick! Pics when it happens.


----------



## saewoody

memphis7 said:


> Hello from Torrington. Just found this forum. Glad to see a local wood stove/ firewood conversation.
> -stihl 036 pro
> -all nighter jumbo moe
> -Huskee 22 ton splitter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Welcome aboard Memphis7!  Thanks for the intro. Grew up just north of you. I actually have two brothers that live in town with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weatherguy

Beer Belly said:


> So, yesterday (Easter Sunday) I was outside with the Backpack Blower trying to clean up the front lawn when this Caddy pulls up.....I thought it was someone looking for directions.....wrong, it was my tree guy I haven't seen in a year. He sez "your Rick, right", I answer yes, and he tells me he"has some trees coming down if I'm interested in the wood for next year".....heck yeah !......just gotta shoot him an email with my phone number for him to contact me and make arrangements for drop off......Happy Dance !


Driving a caddy? You guys are paying too much for his wood


----------



## Jay106n

memphis7 said:


> Hello from Torrington. Just found this forum. Glad to see a local wood stove/ firewood conversation.
> -stihl 036 pro
> -all nighter jumbo moe
> -Huskee 22 ton splitter
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Welcome, that jumbo moe is a beast!


----------



## memphis7

Jay106n said:


> Welcome, that jumbo moe is a beast!


Yea buddy. Not a big house but the stove is in the basement so it's heating 2200 square feet between the 2 floors. I like the glass in the door and seeing the fire 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer Belly

weatherguy said:


> Driving a caddy? You guys are paying too much for his wood


Log length......FREE !


----------



## jwalter04

It sure about you guys but these cold nights keep up I’m gonna have to dip into next years wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer Belly

Beer Belly said:


> So, yesterday (Easter Sunday) I was outside with the Backpack Blower trying to clean up the front lawn when this Caddy pulls up.....I thought it was someone looking for directions.....wrong, it was my tree guy I haven't seen in a year. He sez "your Rick, right", I answer yes, and he tells me he"has some trees coming down if I'm interested in the wood for next year".....heck yeah !......just gotta shoot him an email with my phone number for him to contact me and make arrangements for drop off......Happy Dance !





Beer Belly said:


> Log length......FREE !


----------



## gregbesia

Major envy here. Good for you! Tell your guy to swing by my house next time.


----------



## ValleyCottageSplitter

Is anyone else near in SW CT? Does anyone know what they are doing with all the wood from the tree cleanup on Merritt Parkway?  There are cords on cords along the road.  One area has about 50 logs stacked up, I think that is around New Canaan area.  A lot of it looks like oak.


----------



## rygar

ValleyCottageSplitter said:


> Is anyone else near in SW CT? Does anyone know what they are doing with all the wood from the tree cleanup on Merritt Parkway?  There are cords on cords along the road.  One area has about 50 logs stacked up, I think that is around New Canaan area.  A lot of it looks like oak.


try to call DOT see what they say.  ive driven past it a few times and am always curious.  the issue with the merritt is no commercial vehicles or trailers.  so a pick up truck is the best you can do


----------



## saewoody

rygar said:


> try to call DOT see what they say.  ive driven past it a few times and am always curious.  the issue with the merritt is no commercial vehicles or trailers.  so a pick up truck is the best you can do



There always seems to be something down along the Merritt when I go down that way. I always drive by with envy knowing that I can’t get my trailer down there. Hopefully one of you can take advantage of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer Belly

One time I had called DOT for wood left on the side of Rt.7, and was told "After 10 days, take what you want", but I would recommend making the call yourself to be sure. While on the phone, ask where do they take it ?....may lead to a mother lode.


----------



## Cast Iron

Big mistake "asking". Beside a public highway is public.
Bureaucrats always say "no". It's in their DNA as a CYA.


----------



## Jay106n

I’m hearing tornado touch down in the Brookfield/Southbury area and lots of trees down. Hope everyone is safe. Get some storm scrounges!


----------



## memphis7

Jay106n said:


> I’m hearing tornado touch down in the Brookfield/Southbury area and lots of trees down. Hope everyone is safe. Get some storm scrounges!


Exactly what I was thinking. Good luck scrounging 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beer Belly

Was at my Nephews house yesterday removing a tree from his car and house. We did cut it up into nice sizes and I told him to leave by the road and it will be gone, as for me, I've got my own mess to clear. He has quite a bit of trees in his back yard, might be easier to keep that for himself rather than drag to the front of the house (he has a small fir pit).....yes, plenty of scrounging to be had in Brookfield....if you can get thru.


----------



## Whitepine2

A very happy dance!!


----------



## Brian26

Craigslist is loaded with free wood right now from those storms/tornadoes a few weeks ago. There were tree companies literally begging people to let them drop off wood as they had nowhere to put it. I even saw an ad from a tree company for free split green wood delivered.


----------

